# Off season projects



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

With the season drawing to a close, I have been thinking towards projects. I'm thinking about trying my hand at making a whole bunch of foam duck and goose decoys. If they come out really nice I may even turn it into a money making hobby. What is everyone else planning.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck with the foamers. I tried that medium and moved to cork. Love working with cork. Lots of hours are put into making your own blocks. Hard to get your money out of them with the amount of time you put into each block. But good luck nonetheless. 

As for myself and projects, I'll be back at it carving more cans for my spread. Hope to be upwards of 5 dz blocks by the time the season starts next yr. lots of cork to throw...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for off season work. Im redoing the bottom of the boat and putting a storage box on the back bench. If i have time and money I will also be trying to redo the blind for the last time hoping. Other then That about it and maybe trying to get swan decoys bought


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am redoing my bike. New exhaust, ECU, skid plate, radiator guards, luggage rack.... 

Then I am going to go find some new nutty arse single tracks and go explore once the weather permits.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna work on duck recipes during the off-season. There's 266 days until the next waterfowl opener so I'll have to eat 1.27 ducks a day every day before the 2017 opener.

Boy, that's a knee-slapper huh.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I want to get my SX3 dipped.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

You're breaking my heart, don't talk about the end of the season yet! We have til Saturday!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

First thing is I need to pass my math 1050 class. After that, I'm needing to kill a turkey. Summertime is when I run my part-time business. I'm hoping to pay off a debt and make enough money to upgrade my new Mosin Nagant. I don't really have anything duck hunting related yet.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Build a new Varmint Rifle. Another 20 Practical. Looking forward to the new 2017 Season to begin with lotsa miles in Montana Wyoming and Utah. Common Spring !!!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got done with a 6.5x284Norma/Match and now I have three more rifle actions I need to fit and chamber barrels to. One will be another 300WSM, I just bought a 7mm Hart barrel for a 280AI and I'm not sure on the other. The action is a long action 1500 with a magnum bolt face. Maybe a 300 Win Mag. If I don't get them done before the weather gets nice I'll never get them done. Too much outdoorsy stuff to do around here.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I need a new shotgun.


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

SCtransplant said:


> I need a new shotgun.


Don't we all?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shave.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Shave.


Why?


----------

